# Wago 750-880 Problem mit Trendaufzeichnung



## SurfSound (27 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte in der Visu ein Trendelement einbauen, wo ich 4 Werte anzeigen will. Es funktioniert auch so weit alles und die Daten werden richtig angezeigt. Wenn ich aber die Anzeigegenauigkeit auf einen für den Fall akzeptablen Wert setze (< 1s) kommt der Fehler dass die Variable "RTGraphic_Trendvar_0" zu groß ist. 

Jetz hab ich mir gedacht dass ich die Daten auf der SD-Karte speichere. Wenn ich dann aber auf Historie klicke und den Pfad (S:\Daten) eingebe, dann bringt er mir den Fehler dass Trenddatenspeicherung innerhalb der Steuerung aktiviert sein muss. In der Hilfe von Codesys habe ich aber gelesen, dass wenn das aktiviert ist die Pfadangabe ignoriert wird und die Daten im Downloadverzeichnis gespeichert werden. Aber das ist ja zu klein. Wie bringe ich jetz die Daten auf die SD-Karte, sodass ich die auch von dem Trendelement anzeigen lassen kann?

Ähnliches Problem hab ich auch bei der Alarmspeicherung.

Ich freue mich auf baldige Antwort 

Liebe Grüße
SurfSound


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo SurfSound, 

dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch schon. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist das Trendelement nicht in der Lage historische Daten anzuzeigen, sondern nur Onlinewerte. Hatte damals auch mit dem WAGO Support lange diskutiert, im Endeffekt musste ich mir dann für die historischen Werte eine eigene Variable schaffen, deren Werte ich dann per FTP abrief und in einem separaten Programm z.B. Excel darstellte. Kannst Dir auch mal den Anwendungshinweis zur Lib "WAGO_Datalogger_01.lib" anschauen, da ist auch einiges erklärt: 

http://www.wago.de/produkte/produktkatalog/search.jsp?action=search&frontendId=frontendGeneral_cms_de&lang=de&q=WAGO_Datalogger_01.lib&x=9&y=10#appnotedetailsa116603de

Gruß, SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## SurfSound (1 Juli 2013)

Hi,

also wir haben des jetz so gemacht dass wir auf dem Display das Trendelement nur alle 3 Minuten aktualisieren. Somit kann man ca. einen ganzen Tag sehen und das ist genug für die Kundschaft. Aber für unsere Versuche haben wir uns ein extra Programm geschrieben das die Daten per FTP abholt und die dann auch länger speichert. Hier können wir dann zum einen mehr Daten speichern (und besser auswählen was wir angezeigt bekommen wollen) und haben eine bessere Genauigkeit.

Gruß
SurfSound


----------

